# New cam



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

So excited I got this new cam for Rosie I must admit she is so cute when she sleeps....??❤


----------



## saleena.lewis (Sep 11, 2020)

awww!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice images, but crazy substrate! Is that carpeting?


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

yes it is a reptile Matt I figured it was better than paper towels as I was trying to give her something more than that since that so flat but yet still feeling safe I'm transferring over the orchard bark really soon I'm just been trying to get things together and I'm building her a new enclosure which is like a 4 by 4 ...2 ft tall or so.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mine bury when they sleep not on a slate what is the substrate?


----------



## Sarah2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

no you need orchid bark and hiding places review the set up


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sarah2020 said:


> no you need orchid bark and hiding places review the set up


His/her tort eats the orchard bark, he/she has tried a bunch of different substrates including cypress mulch and coco coir. Hence the reptile carpet.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sarah2020 said:


> Mine bury when they sleep not on a slate what is the substrate?


 I discuss all that in the comment right above yours


Sarah2020 said:


> no you need orchid bark and hiding places review the set up


 yes Sarah I realized that I had an issue with substrate in the beginning that's why I made the switch the breeder I got her from uses paper towels because it's sanitary and they can clean the poops up easier and find them however I am going back to using Orchard bark as I stated with my new enclosure that I'm building right now which is going to be pretty good size for her


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> His/her tort eats the orchard bark, he/she has tried a bunch of different substrates including cypress mulch and coco coir. Hence the reptile carpet.


When I get the new Orchard bark I'm going to go through it piece by piece and make sure they're all bigger than her mouth... LOL?


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Daytime View the camera is awesome!!!....???


----------



## Minority2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> I discuss all that in the comment right above yours
> yes Sarah I realized that I had an issue with substrate in the beginning that's why I made the switch the breeder I got her from uses paper towels because it's sanitary and they can clean the poops up easier and find them however I am going back to using Orchard bark as I stated with my new enclosure that I'm building right now which is going to be pretty good size for her



What specific breeder did you get your tortoise from?


----------



## Agathaade (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey, I’m not sure if this applies to your tortoise at all, but when I noticed mine trying to eat her orchid bark a few times, I was puzzled bc she is offered plenty of food she seems to enjoy. 
I observed more closely and it turns out she was trying to get at little pieces food I couldn’t see. 
I give her her dried calendula once a week and I didn’t realize she drags the petals all over the place. I thought she was eating them this whole time, but no they’re scattered about and that’s what she’s trying to eat when I catch her seemingly nibbling at bark.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Minority2 said:


> What specific breeder did you get your tortoise from?


Tortstork.com


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Tortstork.com


 actually he uses cypress mulch as well but with the hatchlings paper towels


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Agathaade said:


> Hey, I’m not sure if this applies to your tortoise at all, but when I noticed mine trying to eat her orchid bark a few times, I was puzzled bc she is offered plenty of food she seems to enjoy.
> I observed more closely and it turns out she was trying to get at little pieces food I couldn’t see.
> I give her her dried calendula once a week and I didn’t realize she drags the petals all over the place. I thought she was eating them this whole time, but no they’re scattered about and that’s what she’s trying to eat when I catch her seemingly nibbling at bark.


 that's true as well I just don't want to take any chances with her having to ingest something cuz she is a Piggy and eats everything I put in front of her


----------



## Minority2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Tortstork.com



So that meant you received it before hatching. I hope you followed every guideline posted to the letter from the breeder or else the tortoise may develop long term health complications.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> His/her tort eats the orchard bark, he/she has tried a bunch of different substrates including cypress mulch and coco coir. Hence the reptile carpet.


His tort*.... the upside to the carpet is it washable and it holds humidity well and doesn't get really nasty


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 11, 2020)

Minority2 said:


> So that meant you received it before hatching. I hope you followed every guideline posted to the letter from the breeder or else the tortoise may develop long term health complications.


Nope I did not get her before she hatched she was completely hatched when he sent her to me she was 3 months old weighing 64 grams when I got her now she's going to be 9 months old on the 12th and she weighs 200 g.....??


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 12, 2020)

The Wyze camera is great. I have the same one.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 12, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The Wyze camera is great. I have the same one.


It's a great peace of mind
while you're at work not having to worry about them


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 12, 2020)

I never really realized how active and how much my tort moves around daily till I set up the camera and started watching the notification videos.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 12, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I never really realized how active and how much my tort moves around daily till I set up the camera and started watching the notification videos.


Yesssss. I was just going to say the same thing....VERY ACTIVE....lol


----------



## Jodipg82 (Sep 13, 2020)

Cleopatra 2020 said:


> Daytime View the camera is awesome!!!....???


She is really pretty!! Is she a Leopard? I love how dark she is. I have a Leo hatchling.


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 13, 2020)

Jodipg82 said:


> She is really pretty!! Is she a Leopard? I love how dark she is. I have a Leo hatchling.


Yes she's a nine month old leopard Rosie is definitely a sweetheart


----------



## Cleopatra 2020 (Sep 13, 2020)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> His/her tort eats the orchard bark, he/she has tried a bunch of different substrates including cypress mulch and coco coir. Hence the reptile carpet.


 well I put the orchard bark in their last night and it seems today everything is going good so far she's hiding in her cave right now digging down a little bit....?


----------

